# Bay area anarchist bookfair Sept 15th & Bastard conference the 16th



## japanarchist (Sep 11, 2018)

http://bayareaanarchistbookfair.com/2018-event-info/

This Saturday the 15th in Oakland is the anunal anarchist bookfair.
10am - 6:30pm at the OMNI, at 4799 Shattuck Ave, Oakland.

Also the Bastard conference is the next day on the 16th at the long haul infoshop.

Anyone around plan on going? Hit me up, I’ll be there.


----------



## Des (Sep 12, 2018)

Whatup I’ll be there and am meeting up with some folks. Getting into town solo around 1am tomorrow night. Any ideas on where to crash would be tight and I’m definitely down to meet up before I head north.


----------

